# We Made It!



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Finally, after a few years of struggling, our little "mining ghost town" of Mineral de Pozos with about 4000 people has been officially named a Pueblo Magico!. In celebration the local non-profit cultural and tourism association is sponsoring a Celebration in the Mines on 10 March. Hopefully this OK as non-profit notice. If you want more please contact me via PM.
BTW, this weekend is also a major pre-hispanic music festival. This covers 9-11 March which fits nicely if someone were to spend the weekend as music is Friday/Saturday nights and most of Sunday with the Celebration Comida in the Mines Saturday afternoon.
If you want driving times, we are about 45min from San Miguel/Queretaro, 1.5 hrs from San Luis Potosi, 3 hours from Morelia and 4 hours from Guadalajara.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hate to "Reply" to myself but just received the detail for the 3 day pre-hispanic music celebration that wraps around the 10 March event in the mines. Please send PM if you want details on either event.


----------

